# Do you have an HO track cleaning car that you really like?



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Does one exist that does a good job? I have a small layout but one of my point to point reversing lines is elevated, with 7 bridges. To properly clean it, I have to totally break it down.
Most of it is Unitrack, except for Code 83 sectional on 3 of the bridges. I thought maybe a track cleaning car would make things easier, if there was one out there that was decent.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I do but I can't afford it.

https://www.lux-modellbau.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=189


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yea. That’s way too sophisticated for my little operation. What is the price on it? If it was there I missed it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

CMX Clean Machine...
But also expensive.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

someplace I do have track cleaning cars .. they are the type that dribbles alcohol on a pad that cleans .. and I think one home made that uses a rubber eraser.. it's probably been six years since they got used though, I just vacumn the track area every fall before I start using it again .. I don't do the tree areas, just let the dust slowly build up ..


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

prrfan said:


> Yea. That’s way too sophisticated for my little operation. What is the price on it? If it was there I missed it.


$400. Give or take. Wunderland in Hamburg uses several and the chief of maintenance tells me they do a great job of cleaning track that is hard to get to or is nearly inaccessible.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> prrfan said:
> 
> 
> > Yea. That’s way too sophisticated for my little operation. What is the price on it? If it was there I missed it.
> ...


Wow! They better do a great job for that price. I think it would look perfect on your European layout, Michael. Lol. 
Thanks and thanks also to the other members for replying.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can easily make a track cleaning car from
one of your train cars. Simply fashion an underframe
support for a piece of felt wide enuf to span both
rails. Add weight to the car. Just dribble a few drops
of alcohol on the pad and let a loco slowly PUSH the car 
around your layout. 

I had this track cleaner I bought at a train show
for 5 or 6 dollars. The tank leaked, so I just did
as above, dribbled the alcohol onto the pad. Never
had a dirty track.









Don


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I've always wondered, with these felt type track cleaners how do you keep the felt from getting snagged and leaving bits in your turnouts? Seems like these cars would be the bane of all your points.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Don. I may do something like that. 
As for Shdwdrgn’s concern, it’s a valid point. The felt pad wouldn’t be an issue on my elevated line as there’s no turnouts. There are on the main, though. 
I’ve also seen where a piece of Masonite is used instead of felt.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A track cleaning car felt pad would seem to snag on
turnout points, but in all my runs it did not ever snag.

There may be some other material that can hold
a 'charge' of 'alky' and not have the fibrous texture
of felt that would be better. Maybe someone knows
of it.

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Dust Monkeys. I put several of them in a train prior to an op session. They can be cleaned real easy by just rubbing them on a rag to transfer the black grime build up on them then put them back on the axle. You can apply track cleaner to them or run them dry.

https://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/video/dustmonkeys


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I second the CMX clean machine.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> Dust Monkeys. I put several of them in a train prior to an op session. They can be cleaned real easy by just rubbing them on a rag to transfer the black grime build up on them then put them back on the axle. You can apply track cleaner to them or run them dry.
> 
> https://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/video/dustmonkeys


Never saw those before. Thanks. Will definitely give them a try.


----------



## TomFromMo (Aug 9, 2016)

There is an interesting article in the May 2019 issue of Model Railroader Hobbyist magazine. It goes into great detail on the cause of the black gunk buildup as well as the chemistry for removing and preventing it. Article starts on page 9 - https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/mrhpub.com/2019-05-may/online/index.html IPA, according to this article, is a actually a poor choice as a solvent for reasons they explained. At the top of the list is kerosene. I've not tried it myself yet but would love to heard from anyone who has. Here's their chart of solvents ranked by Polar, Semi, and Non Polar


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

TomFromMo said:


> There is an interesting article in the May 2019 issue of Model Railroader Hobbyist magazine. It goes into great detail on the cause of the black gunk buildup as well as the chemistry for removing and preventing it. Article starts on page 9 - https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/mrhpub.com/2019-05-may/online/index.html IPA, according to this article, is a actually a poor choice as a solvent for reasons they explained. At the top of the list is kerosene. I've not tried it myself yet but would love to heard from anyone who has. Here's their chart of solvents ranked by Polar, Semi, and Non Polar


Yah. Kerosene. I also see they have diesel and gasoline on that list. If any model railroader has used that stuff in the house I doubt you’ll be hearing from them. The wife would have made a quick end to it, and them. Lol.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Transmission fluid, yes. It has reported to be a good cleaner and prevents buildup of dirt, supposedly. Also used as a lubricant. 

This topic has been covered several times on this and other forums. I’ve not used it. When it comes up it never fails to cause arguments.


----------

